# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Установка сетевого принтера

## ЯИринка

У меня есть: Сервер Edimax LAN MFP 802.11g
                   Коммутатор D-Link DES-1005D
                   Две инструкции по установке.
                   Принтер Canon MF 3110
Коммутатор установлен, к нему подключены 2 ПК, модем. Все (интернет на 2-х ПК) работает.
Хочу сделать принтер сетевым.
При установке принтера через этот сервер требуется ввести IP адрес принтера.
В инструкции по этому поводу пишут: "Этот адрес ранее определен, поэтому его надо себе припомнить".
Возникает вопрос: когда же это он определился, да еще так незаметно для пользователя??
И может мне просто "втерли" этот сервер, и можно без него???

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Numb

Если вы - администратор сети, то адрес должен быть определен вами. Вам следует выяснить, как назначаются IP-адреса для ваших машин в сети и назначить принт-серверу адрес из той же подсети. Обойтись в вашем случае без принт-сервера, в принципе, можно, просто подключив принтер к одной из машин и открыв к нему общий доступ. Минусом такого решения будет то, что для обеспечения печати по сети должны быть включены как принтер , так и машина, к которой он подключен.

----------


## Oyster

Судя по тому, что в коммутатор включены модем и два компьютера, то предположу, что раздачей IP-адресов в вашей мини-сети может заниматься модем. Подключите принт-сервер к коммутатору и зайдите с компьютера на модем. Посмотрите, появился ли в списке арендованных адресов третий адрес для принт-сервера.

----------


## PavelA

Надо еще распечатать настройки принтера. Там по умолчанию тоже зашит IP-адрес.
М.б. он Вам подойдет. Да, и надо почитать инструкцию по принтеру, как в нем этот самый, Вам нужный  IP-адрес прописывать.

----------


## Nvidia

Может быть,ваш коммутатор надо перепрошить.... Не все прошивки дружны с оборудованием...)))

----------


## Numb

Мдя, что-то мы понасоветовали... 
*PavelA*, у этого аппарата (LaserBase MF3110) принтсервер - отдельно приобретаемая опция, в комплект поставки не входит, так что, наверное, исходим все же из того, что принтер пытаются подключить через edimax-овский принтсервер. Ни о каком IP принтера в этом случае речи не идет. Далее, IP для сетевых устройств в сети могут назначаться двумя путями: либо вручную указываться, либо присваиваться автоматом через DHCP. *Oyster*, в принципе, правильно предположил, что модем может раздавать адреса в локальной сети, но для того, чтобы быть уверенным, нужно знать модель модема, а мы этого не знаем. Судя по спецификации на D-Link-овский коммутатор, он в качестве DHCP-сервера выступать не может. *ЯИринка*, вы можете просто посмотреть в окне состояния сетевого подключения на любой из машин в закладке "Поддержка", как назначен IP-адрес. Он будет либо назначен вручную, либо получаться автоматически. Если назначается автоматически, значит, в сети есть активный DHCP-сервер. В этом случае у нас есть минимум два выхода  :Smiley:  : или для edimax-а найти опцию автоматического получения IP (тут, к сожалению, инструкции не будет, потому как описания вашего принтсервера я не нашел), или, поскольку он требует указать IP руками, указать IP руками - из диапазона локальной подсети (если непонятно, смотрите в той же вкладке "Поддержка" IP-адреса и маску подсети машин и публикуйте их сюда). В случае, если сетевые подключения настроены вручную, следует и принтсерверу вручную присвоить адрес из диапазона локальной подсети. А перепрошивать точно ничего не надо пока.

----------


## PavelA

Мдя, что-то мы понасоветовали... 
--- Я не лазал по инструкции про этот принтер. Писал по памяти, как про настройку НР.  :Smiley: 
Вот настройка предлагаемого принт-сервера:
http://www.axis.com/files/manuals/29441_en.pdf

----------


## ЯИринка

> принтсервер - отдельно приобретаемая опция, в комплект поставки не входит


 -да



> либо вручную указываться, либо присваиваться автоматом


 - возможны оба способа. Сейчас вручную прописаны.
IP машины 192.168.1.22
Маска подсети 255.255.255.0

*Добавлено через 42 секунды*




> Мдя, что-то мы понасоветовали...


не то слово....

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> надо почитать инструкцию по принтеру, как в нем этот самый, Вам нужный IP-адрес прописывать


читала, ничего нет

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> нужно знать модель модема


ADSL модем ACORP

----------


## PavelA

*ЯИринка*, Модель принт-сервера такая как в http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=523085&postcount=7
Я туда ссылку на инструкцию положил.

----------


## ЯИринка

> Вот настройка предлагаемого принт-сервера:
> http://www.axis.com/files/manuals/29441_en.pdf


 а такого же , только по-русски нету?????

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Модель принт-сервера такая как в


нет, не такой

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Edimax PS-1206MF84CA00597 
И он прямоугольный, но такой же серый)))))

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

http://www.megashop.ru/product-46031214.html
вот мое сокровище

----------


## PavelA

http://www.edimax.ru/images/Image/FA...5_only)_ru.pdf
немного другие модели, но на русском.

----------


## ЯИринка

Скорее Вы были правы, была на сайте изготовителя сервера. 
Моего принтера не оказалось в списке совместимого оборудования....((((((

Так что же мне делать?????

----------


## PavelA

Попробовать настроить по предлагаемой инструкции все равно можно.

----------


## Oyster

Вот ещё кое-что - PS-1206MFg
Беспроводной МФУ сервер на 1 порт USB для многофункционального устройства, внизу страницы ссылки на инструкцию, драйвер и программу-установщик.

----------


## ЯИринка

У меня точно такая же инструкция.
Не помогло.

----------


## ЯИринка

И снова здравствуйте!
Копались в моем компе все кому не лень, а сделали еще хуже!
Как обнаружить или задать самому принт-серверу новый IP адрес?????
Что такое MAC адрес и как его узнать???

----------


## Numb

Про IP-адрес вы сами писали в первом посте - через интерфейс конфигурирования принт-сервера.
MAC адрес сетевой карты можно посмотреть, например, выполнив команду 

```
ipconfig /all
```

 Поле "физический адрес" и есть он. Для вашего принт-сервера эта информация должна, опять же, быть доступна через интерфейс конфигурации.

----------


## ЯИринка

> интерфейс конфигурации.


а как туда попасть?

----------


## Numb

Судя по инструкции, которую нашел *PavelA*, вы должны произвести следующие действия:
Установить драйвер принтера с установочного диска *на каждую машину, на которой будет использоваться принтер*Подключить принтер к принтсерверу через USB или LPT порт, подключить принт-сервер к коммутатору и подать питание на принтсервер (включить блок питания в электрическую розетку)На машине (любой) с установочного диска принт-сервера запустить программу IP Jumpstarter - это и есть программа конфигурации принт-сервера. В открывшемся окне выбрать ваш девайс, в верхнем меню "Сервер"  - "Назначить IP-адрес" - в открывшемся окне можно выбрать способ назначения: либо динамический (через DHCP), либо статический - в этом случае вам нужно будет самостоятельно указать IP-адрес, маску подсети и основной шлюз.С того же установочного диска нужно установить программу CAPT print monitor *на каждую машину, где вы собиаетесь использовать принтер*В свойствах принтера Canon в закладке "Порты" создать новый порт с типом порта AXIS print port и присвоить ему тот IP-адрес, который вы назначили принт-серверу. Назначить данный порт принтеру.
Собственно MAC-адрес принт-сервера должен быть либо доступен через программу конфигурации (см.п.3 выше), либо тупо напечатан на наклейке с техническими данными на принт-сервере, либо и то, и другое.

----------


## ЯИринка

Принт сервер установила, IP присвоила вручную через MFP менеджер.
Добавила новый принтер, новый порт согласно инструкции. Все прошло как нужно без ошибок и загвоздок, а в итоге - ошибка печати.
Выкину принт-сервер, наверное.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Мой вердикт: сервер не совместим с принтером.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

УРААААААААа!!
Получилось!!!
Правда не знаю как......
Но все равно УРАААААААААА

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

*Numb*, спасибоВам огромное, ваша инструкция была оч. близка к истине!!

*Добавлено через 4 часа 13 минут*

Рано радовалась.
Теперь сканер не работает.
Можно его как-то настроить???

----------


## PavelA

Сканер это часть Вашего МФУ? я просто не курсе, это устройство 3 в 1 или что-то другое.
Если это МФУ, то имо, не удастся его использовать как принт-сервер и как сканер. У нас есть подобные штуки. Они прописаны именно как сетевой принтер и как сканер.
Конечно, я могу и ошибаться. На расстоянии такое не разглядишь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

